# Eagle F1 GSD3 vs. Michellin Pilot Sport



## 2005-330i-ZHP (Feb 3, 2007)

I've got an 05 330i ZHP and my tires are gone. I need to put a new set on but I can't decide between Eagle F1s and Michellin Pilot Sports. Wet weather traction is very important (I live in Florida). Could somebody recommend one tire over the other? What about the idea of different sets on the rear and front?


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

2005-330i-ZHP said:


> I've got an 05 330i ZHP and my tires are gone. I need to put a new set on but I can't decide between Eagle F1s and Michellin Pilot Sports. Wet weather traction is very important (I live in Florida). Could somebody recommend one tire over the other? What about the idea of different sets on the rear and front?


Pilot Sport? or Pilot Sport PS2?

The eagles are probably better than the Pilot Sport (which is a decent tire.. I got 30K out of my rears), but the PS2 is a better tire than the Goodyears.. by most accounts.


----------



## Jeremy - BMW (Feb 7, 2007)

the new continental contisport contact 3 has been getting rave reviews...if they have sizes that fit your car i would definately put these into the running as well. http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Continental&tireModel=ContiSportContact+3


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

kyfdx said:


> Pilot Sport? or Pilot Sport PS2?
> 
> The eagles are probably better than the Pilot Sport (which is a decent tire.. I got 30K out of my rears), but the PS2 is a better tire than the Goodyears.. by most accounts.


Not so sure, they've been pretty much tied on the TireRack survey - and the Goodyear's rating is based on far more reported miles than the PS2. The Goodyear also won a C&D tire comparison test maybe a year and a half ago, with the PS2 coming in 4th.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=MP

http://www.caranddriver.com/features/10252/tire-test-the-quick-and-the-tread-page13.html


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

swajames said:


> Not so sure, they've been pretty much tied on the TireRack survey - and the Goodyear's rating is based on far more reported miles than the PS2. The Goodyear also won a C&D tire comparison test maybe a year and a half ago, with the PS2 coming in 4th.
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=MP
> 
> http://www.caranddriver.com/features/10252/tire-test-the-quick-and-the-tread-page13.html


I meant: By most accounts... of Bimmerfest members..


----------



## Athos (May 20, 2005)

This may be a non-issue if you are about to buy soon. I tried buying the Good Year F1s for my car and was told by a couple of places (including Tire Rack) that they are back ordered 8 to 10 weeks on the rear tires for my car (2006 330i with 18 inch wheels). Might want to check availablity first. I ended up buying the PS2s.


----------



## PK8 (Aug 11, 2006)

I've had PS2's and loved them.


----------



## Helios (Oct 2, 2004)

I've had Goodyear F1s on my M3 for about a week and 250 miles. I can definitely say they ride smoother than the old Pilot Sports, and after pushing them a bit last weekend, they seem to grip just as well. I've heard some people remark on how soft their sidewalls are, but it's not an issue with me...at least not yet.

Since they're new I can't comment on how fast they'll wear. The F1s are also supposed to be superior in the wet...that also remains to be seen. First impressions are good, though.


----------



## gIzzE (Aug 10, 2003)

They are 2 very different tyres when you a pushing them, for normal everyday driving there is not alot between any of these brands, and I don't know the prices in the states but the Falken FK452 is also a great tyre (very similar to the GDS3) and around 50***37; cheaper than the Goodyear.

The Goodyear will grip for longer,alot longer than the PS2, so you have to be going very fast for the back end to come out, but when it goes it really goes and is not that easy to control, but you do have to be going very quick to loose the back end so for most people this is a good choice.
The PS2 on the other hand lets go alot earlier, at far slower speeds, but it is very progressive and you know exactly what it is doing underneath you can really control the car easily with this tyre, however not everyone wants that from a tyre, most people would prefer them to grip longer. 

I personally prefer the PS2 on quicker cars, had them on my M3 CSL and then put Goodyears on and after getting used to the car I regretted that move, at the moment I have the PS2's on the 335i and it really suits this car.
The PS2's really alow you to get to know your car well, and know how to control it properly like no other non track tyre can, it is very impressive.

If you don't drive it that hard though save some money and buy a GDS3 or Falken FK452, they are very good too. I wouldn't touch the conti sport contact 3's at all, they only thing they have going for them is wear rate, they are not very quiet, not that comfy and the handling on twisties is shockingly bad. Problem with reviews is the set tests don't really want to tell us what we want to know, breaking in a straight line is always within a couple of feet from each other, same with in the wet etc. and this is where the marks come from, so what if one tale 400ft to stop and the other takes 396ft to stop, driver reaction has more to do with that sort of distance than tyres, what we really want to know they can't really test. I prefer some of the German reviews where they take the car down a mountain road and tell you it straight, this one kept grip, this one let us slide nicely and this one was scarey!!


----------



## 2005-330i-ZHP (Feb 3, 2007)

Athos said:


> This may be a non-issue if you are about to buy soon. I tried buying the Good Year F1s for my car and was told by a couple of places (including Tire Rack) that they are back ordered 8 to 10 weeks on the rear tires for my car (2006 330i with 18 inch wheels). Might want to check availablity first. I ended up buying the PS2s.


Iwas told the same thing but I just went ahead and ordered 265's for the rear (instead ofthe 255's). Anyone think that's going to be a problem??


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

2005-330i-ZHP said:


> Iwas told the same thing but I just went ahead and ordered 265's for the rear (instead ofthe 255's). Anyone think that's going to be a problem??


Yes... too wide for your wheels.. and too tall, as well..


----------



## ganseg (Mar 28, 2006)

Since you already ordered them, your could go 235/40 on the front which are also slightly tall than stock. I don't think you will have a rubbing problem from what I have read. But call the place that will mount them, since they may be too wide for an 8.5" wheel. In the future, I would get the widths closer together. This car doesn't need wider rears.


----------



## Fireman (Oct 29, 2006)

One of your biggest enemies is standing water.. The GSD3 will slice through that issue every time!
Im on my 3rd set
F1 GSD3 all day long 
However, its hourses for couses:thumbup: 
Bloody good write up gIzzE:thumbup:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

kyfdx said:


> Yes... too wide for your wheels.. and too tall, as well..


A bit wider and a bit taller.

...but it won't cause any problems. They fit fine.


----------



## 2005-330i-ZHP (Feb 3, 2007)

KrisL said:


> A bit wider and a bit taller.
> 
> ...but it won't cause any problems. They fit fine.


Yea, I went ahead and threw on the 265's today - we were worried about the rubbing, more so on the driver side rear than the passenger side (for some reason the clearances are different width-wise). I took it for a spin and there wasn't any rubbing, ran it up to 90mph (there are no safe straight-aways where i live) and there wasn't any rubbing.

the 265 f1 gsd3s look bad ass too, i love that tread. my steering seemed to kind of soften up, took less strain to turn those wheels than the old ones (bridgestons re40's i think). i actually miss the ultra-tough steering ...
haven't had a chance to really test the f1s out yet


----------



## 2005-330i-ZHP (Feb 3, 2007)

Jeremy - BMW said:


> the new continental contisport contact 3 has been getting rave reviews...if they have sizes that fit your car i would definately put these into the running as well. http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Continental&tireModel=ContiSportContact+3


thanks for the advice jeremy - i just had my car in at capital euro to replace a control arm.


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

gIzzE said:


> They are 2 very different tyres when you a pushing them, for normal everyday driving there is not alot between any of these brands, and I don't know the prices in the states but the Falken FK452 is also a great tyre (very similar to the GDS3) and around 50% cheaper than the Goodyear.
> 
> The Goodyear will grip for longer,alot longer than the PS2, so you have to be going very fast for the back end to come out, but when it goes it really goes and is not that easy to control, but you do have to be going very quick to loose the back end so for most people this is a good choice.
> The PS2 on the other hand lets go alot earlier, at far slower speeds, but it is very progressive and you know exactly what it is doing underneath you can really control the car easily with this tyre, however not everyone wants that from a tyre, most people would prefer them to grip longer.
> ...


THIS IS THE BEST REVIEW AND COMPARISON OF THE TWO TIRES I'VE EVER READ!!!!

You're right about the US magazine reviewers not telling us what we really want to know. It irritates me to no end that such a behavior is as a result of the lawyers telling them what not to do. 

Thank you!!:thumbup:


----------



## roverT (May 16, 2005)

Here are my Falken FK452 265/35's on my stock rears and suspension:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

roverT said:


> Here are my Falken FK452 265/35's on my stock rears and suspension:


Eek! Clean those wheels once in awhile, will ya?


----------



## roverT (May 16, 2005)

KrisL said:


> Eek! Clean those wheels once in awhile, will ya?


 those wheels have 75,000 miles on them. I know they're sooo dirty. :eeps:


----------

